# tent questions



## nasa.tent (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm a student and I'm researching camping tents. I have 10 questions related to tents for you, and since I'm very organized and like consistency, I created a survey monkey to make it easier. https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/Q2DB2XM

I'd love to hear your responses and know what is your favorite/worse tent, and why. COVID has me craving the outdoors as well. See you out there?


----------

